# Errand cat comes on our balcony.



## KarlLovesKittens (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey guys.

For about a two months or a bit more now, there's a cat, not small one, fairly big (I really have no experience in this but I'd say aged about 7-10) that comes on our balcony, mainly when it's cold, I assume it needs shelter. Now I've been dropping it food (soup, milk, pieces of ham, meat left-overs, etc..) and even set up a small chair and a cover on top of the chair so it can hide under it when it's raining.. but I can't stop feeling bad for that cat that's outside like that without a home or anything.. atback I really don't know what to do though. I can't let it in of fear it'd have germs or medical issues.. And my mom wouldn't want a cat anyways (I think although she knows about said cat and often gave it food too) and I don't want to keep it for like two days then send it to an agency because I know they'll euthanize it which I really can't bare the idea of.

So.. any suggestions? What else can I do to make it easier for that cat? It's scared by the way. At first, whenever I'd even get close to the door it'd run away.. but tonight as soon as I opened the door, it hopped off the table and ran towards the exit of the balcony but stayed there, observing me.. I set a bowl of milk on the ground and closed the door and went back inside and it actually went to the milk and drank it, so I guess it's trusting us more and more every now and then.. I guess it knows we won't hurt it since we're giving it food..

So yeah.. what else can I do?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think you are wonderful for providing shelter and food. :luv If you cannot do more for this kitty, could you see about any local cat rescues that could help you? Maybe trap the cat and take it into any programs they have for fostering, taming and socializing? If that doesn't work at all, how about asking your Mom if you could do more for the kitty, yet allow it to remain an outdoor kitty? 

_...sometimes, all it takes is allowing the kitty to be cared for you, and as it becomes more trusting and friendlier, it may eventually worm its' way into your Mom's heart and then maybe you'll have a house cat? Worth a shot, maybe..._


----------



## KarlLovesKittens (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't know about local cat rescues.. I live in Montreal.. I never heard of those and I'm afraid that if I hand them out to her they would euthanize it.. Besides I don't think she trusts me enough for me to be able to catch her.. Behind the closed door she'll stand there and look at me, but as soon as I make any attempt to open the door she'll run away.

By the way I just checked and she drank the milk, made me happy. :mrgreen:

I'm sure my mom wouldn't mind me doing stuff for the cat as long as she stays outdoor.. but do what? I'm out of ideas? I give her food now and then .. improvised a warm spot for her.. I don't know what else..

Also I don't know why I say her.. it may be a male..


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think you could create a sturdy cat shelter, especially for winter. A small-ish box, protected from the weather/wind and with an opening small enough the cat's body could warm it, would be fine. I made one for two outdoor ferals (who have since been tamed and became indoor cats) that had an overhang of the roof so I could place food/water. In freezing climes, you could utilize an electric cat-warming bed (or something that reflects/traps the cat's heat and directs it back to the kitty) and a cat waterbowl that is heated to prevent water from freezing.
Shelter. Sustenance and possibly companionship, in times to come.
Good luck!
h


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

This sounds like an abandoned kitty that has choosen you to find help to survive. Its very kind what you are doing feeding him and providing a temporary shelter.  Here is a sticky from the top of our feral cat page that shows how to make a warm shelter for it. 

http://www.pacthumanesociety.org/core/WinterShelter.htm

I think this cat would come around socially the more you feed it and it is around you and your mom. There are ways you can socialize them and gain their trust as Heidi mentioned.

http://catforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=60586&hilit=kitty+boot+camp

I would call around and question the different rescues in your area asking them for help. They could tell you who would spay or neuter this cat for free or reduced prices. Is there a Trap/Neuter/Return group that works with ferals in your area? They would be a great resource while trying to help this kitty. If you dont know, start by asking the rescues you phone. You might have no k i l l rescues in your area? Ask the rescues this and if they will take skiddish cats? Or is there someone who would take and work with an abandoned cat. It always helps to offer them donations too. Our Humane Society got a grant and offered free S/N for ferals (up to 5) on Oct. 25th. Just show up with your ferals in Humane Traps and theyd do the rest. S/N, Rabies shots. There are always specials going on in our area with different organizations. We did a S/N day for any cat for $10 in a small town near us. We did 28 cats that day! We were able to do this from a grant we recieved. 

My TNR group where I am in Arizona opperate off of donations and from our own pockets helping ferals and semi ferals and abandoned cats. When people call us about a cat that needs help it does help if they offer financial assistance. We take these cats to our vets to be spayed, neutered, shots, flea, mite treatments etc plus treat other medical issues if the cat needs medical help to get healthy again.


----------



## KarlLovesKittens (Sep 14, 2009)

Well I checked today morning (i.e; a few minutes ago) and it was sleeping on the table.. Well actually, WAS. As soon as I got near the window to check it had its head up looking at me, kinda sleepy. :luv 

I re-filled its bowl of milk that I had put there yesterday and re-filled its bowl of spaghetti and chicken soup that my mom had put. I'm not sure if I want to call agencies just yet.. I really hope my mom would let me get her in if she sees I actually take care of her.. So next I'll try to create a shelter for her (or him.. sheesh!) to spend winter in maybe.. maybe before it starts snowing strong my mom will let me bring her inside..

The problem is that my mom doesn't like fur everywhere in the house and this cat looks like it's gonna shed fur if let it.. it's really big and furry..

It looks kind of like that: http://mwilsonpix.com/images/CAT-FURRY1web.jpg -- About that size too, it's not a baby cat..

Also, has anyone else noticed that manicrabbit seems to put small advertising links in every single one of his posts?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I sent you a personal message. Go check it. Thanks.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

KarlLovesKittens said:


> , has anyone else noticed that manicrabbit seems to put small advertising links in every single one of his posts?


Yes. This is the second time I've seen it. There is a small, square icon with an exclamation point " ! " in the reply boxes of all members and if you click that, it "reports" the post.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Split, like Heidi said, just use the report function with such posts. It makes them really easy for us to spot and remove.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

It sounds like you're doing a great job and you've gotten excellent advice. I also want to add that it would be great if you could start feeding this cat real cat food. Many cats are lactose intolerant, so the milk you're providing may be giving her diarrhea. And spaghetti and soup are not the types of foods cats need. Wet cat food would be best, but even dry cat food would be OK if it's all your mom will let you buy. Keep up the good work, sounds like the kitty appreciates it!


----------

